# Songs In Your Head?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I get plagued with songs going round in my head, they come out of nowhere and drive me mental for days, they are never my favourite songs either









Am I alone? :huh: I had an terrible time with Ottowan a few months ago, I seriously though about going to a doctor, seriously, if "Hands up" had carried on for much longer. But this weeks is a weird one.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I hear a sh!te song on the radio or tv and I'm humming the damn thing for days on end. :blink:

The voices only speak to me when I forget to take the tablets and the music stops. :tease:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

of late, i've had the chorus to "deacon blues" by steely dan cycling through my head.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Errr - I have* THIS ONE!* going round and round and round and round.....

Well my daughter is only 9-month old! :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The only one I remember that really stuck with me was Kylie singing " Can't get you out of my head" . It was always the

'Na Na Na 'bit though.

Nothing to do with the fact that I'd seen the video where she wore the white bit of cloth  

Alasdair


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The time to worry Mark is when you get Carpenters songs coming into your head. You've lost it then mate!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Griff said:


> The time to worry Mark is when you get Carpenters songs coming into your head. You've lost it then mate!!!


Oh no !, you've planted the seed, I can hear her now..................... make it stop :cry2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

one of the songs that sticks in my head is one by metallica espescially the bit "i cant remember anything" but recently its the girls aloud song thats around at the mo ,fair play to the lasses they right some catchey numbers.

jason.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> but recently its the girls aloud song thats around at the mo ,fair play to the lasses they right some catchey numbers.
> 
> jason.


Same here. It always seems to be the last song on the radio when I get out the car in the morning


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm safe from having sh*te songs rattling around in my brain as I don't listen to radio stations that play them on constant rotation. I wouldn't have a clue if a song was by Girls Aloud or whoever as they all sound the bloody same to me.

At the moment, I've got the theme tune to 'In the Night Garden' in my head. Jason will understand!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark do these songs just come at random with no prompting?

If so your weird, but we all knew that.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They come out of the blue PG, just like that, a little bit of song and that irriates me so I concentrate on it, before long the whole thing is complete and then, it is "fixed" there 

"Do you dream in colour" will be in my head for ages.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep daft as a brush! Getting a song stuck that you heard that morning is normal but for them just to appear out of nowhere is most odd!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I had two days of not getting the damned Ballamory theme tune out of my head, one of the perils of having a small child...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

this one

oooooooo ooo :cry2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not songs really, but adverts - the music and changed words for those - especially the one for (Scottish this) Lees Macaroon Bars !

Lees, Lees, More if you Please

All of us beg on our bended knees

For Picaninnies and Grandpapas

It's Lees for lovely Macaroon Bars

'course that's an old one - well the Picaninnies reference is a bit PC now!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Mmmmm - macaroon bars = instant tooth rot. :lol:


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

ballamorie and the bloody tweenies do it for me - not to mention bob the builder!

As you can tell have 2 young kids and cbeebies tends to be on 90% of the time!


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Does it every time, stays for weeks, click at your own risk


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Fatbloke said:


> Does it every time, stays for weeks, click at your own risk


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Just the voices for me...

Although sometimes they sing in harmony....


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Griff said:


> The time to worry Mark is when you get Carpenters songs coming into your head. You've lost it then mate!!!


Mind you it's a pretty good guitar solo in "I'll Say Goodbye To Love"......IMHO.......


----------

